# long barrels



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What do you gain or lose vrs. a shorter or longer barrel??? THanks, Nick


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Sight Plain, Supposedly Smooths out the swing. MAYBE 10 - 20 fps in velocity, nothing you will notice. I myself find that on everything but geese I like the long barrel on my 28" Benelli Legacy, but I have been hammering with a 24" SBE on Honkers. I think I used to have a problem with not swinging through enough but the shorter barrel gets it done for me. Its all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Longer barrels give better follow thru on your swing which helps build in some lead they are also smoother swinging especially for tall people. I'm 6'4" and I can't shoot a short barreled gun very well. Velocity differences are negligible until you get well below any legal barrel length.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Longer barrels--smoother on the swing and easier on your buddies'/dog's ears.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Short barrels= me being the fisrt one to pop out of my blind.


----------

